# Acer Laptop Charger Problem



## Demorack (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey guys again 

Well need help with my acer laptop (5729)
I was on google and googleling for something, then suddenly i saw my screen on the laptop did get a bit darker, but i thought it was just my eyes cuz i was so tried :laugh: Then maybe 20 min later i saw that my battery was on 50%, so i thought the charger wasent plugged in, so i checked but it was in :normal: so i tryed to unplug and plug in it again, but it was the same result :upset: So could anyone help me with this problem :tongue: 

And... every time i turn of my laptop and looking at the charger the light from the charger getting weaker and weaker and so full light lol, then my battery light from laptop is blinking, also the Power button is something blinking orange :laugh:

I have tryed to take of the battery and just have the charger in but that dident work.

I hope any will help me, like last time ^^ then they was very friendly and helped me much :laugh::laugh:


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Demorack!

Let’s test your AC Adapter to see if it is working properly.


Power off the laptop
Unplug the AC Adapter from the laptop
Remove the battery from the laptop
Reconnect the AC Adapter to the laptop
Power the laptop on

Check to see if the laptop will run and stay running correctly without the battery installed. IF the laptop runs properly without the battery installed, your battery is most likely defective. If it does not or if it powers off, most likely either the AC Brick is defective or the DC Jack on the laptop is defective.

*Check the DC Jack*

Plug the AC Adapter into the laptop
Where the AC Adapter plugs into the laptop (DC JACK), gently move the jack left to right and then up and down. If it is “loose” then your DC Jack is most likely defective.
While wiggling the jack, watch your BATTERY and POWER light to see if it goes on and off. If they do, then the DC Jack is most likely defective.

*Checking the AC Brick*
You will need a voltmeter to check the AC Brick to ensure that it is actually putting out the correct voltage; the output on the back of the AC Brick label is what your looking for when measuring.

Thanks!


----------



## Demorack (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey It Teach =D
Thanks for reply back ^^ 
Well the first thing did i try, about remove battery and turn on, did not work.

About the dc jack, so do i think that is the problem =( Every time i try to turn it on the Power light and battery the light goes on and off.

So if it is the dc jack what can i do to fix it?, buy a new >.<?

Thx ^^


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the update!

The DC jack can be repaired, but if you haven't worked on at least a few laptops completely disassembling them, you may not want to try to do it yourself. It usually involves disassembling the laptop completely, removing the motherboard, desoldering the DC Jack from the motherboard, soldering the new one back on, then rebuilding the laptop.

If you have never disassembled a laptop before you, you may want to check with a local service center to see what they would charge you for repairing the DC Jack.

You will definitely want to locate a Service Manual for your specific laptop. This will at least help with the disassembly.

Here is a "reference" link on DC Jack repairs:

http://www.laptoprepair101.com/laptop/2007/12/06/dc-power-jack-repair-guide/

Thanks!


----------



## Demorack (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey IT-teach =D
Thanks for reply back =)
But it seems that i must take my laptop to fix then >.<

So you think it is the DC Jacks problem ? (according my explaining hehe)
And could i ask you why did this happen? it is my fault or did it just happen. Just want to know, so i can be a bit more careful with it next time ^^

And again thank you for your support ^^


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

> So you think it is the DC Jacks problem ? (according my explaining hehe)


Yes, that is correct; according to the simple test results that is what I would say is the problem.



> And could i ask you why did this happen? it is my fault or did it just happen. Just want to know, so i can be a bit more careful with it next time


Well... DC Jacks breaking is a pretty common problem with laptops. Some of the newer ones have a lot more stable DC Jacks to prevent it from happening.

Is it your fault? I don't know.. You will have to be the judge of that. Do you unplug and plug it a lot? Are you really, really careful when you do unplug it and plug it back in?

You have to be extremely careful when plugging and unplugging them. I have also seen where people trip over the AC Cords yanking the DC Jack end on the laptop. 85% of the time, it is the user's fault because they just don't take enough care when handling the laptop. I've seen some really abused laptops in my time.

I think it is two fold actually.. The manufacturer's didn't emphasis enough stability in the DC Jacks and the users didn't really respect the or take care of them very well. Weak point on the hardware coupled with not using EXTREME care by the user.

Thanks!


----------



## Demorack (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay It-teach =D
Thank you so much for support me ^^

And next time will i be more carefull
thanks! =D!


----------



## Demorack (Jan 13, 2010)

Wait! Omg!
My friend came with his acer, and i asked him to borrow his charger, so i tryed it, and when i tryed to turn on, it worked!!!! =D!

lol then must i be my charger so are broken =D!


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Demorack said:


> Wait! Omg!
> My friend came with his acer, and i asked him to borrow his charger, so i tryed it, and when i tryed to turn on, it worked!!!! =D!
> 
> lol then must i be my charger so are broken =D!


Yes, if his charger works then it must be the charger. However, be sure to move his charger a little while it is connected to your system at the DC Jack to make sure you just were not lucky that the connection was there by some odd chance!

Thanks!


----------



## Demorack (Jan 13, 2010)

Well... My friends charger cant be broken when i use his right?

Both have acer me (5720zg) his (8290g) 
Just need to be sure ^^ cuz i have heard that computer can be destroyed if they use other chargers..

Ps: Charger doesnt look same =P His charger is a bit bigger than mine


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the update!

Look on the back of the charger and check to see if the OUTPUT on both of them match in ALL aspects. If they do, then you should be okay.

What I meant was to make sure that it works all the time; not that you got lucky plugging it in and the DC Jack just happened to work that time.

Thanks!


----------

